
Reasons Not to Buy from Amazon - dvt
https://stallman.org/amazon.html
======
tcj_phx
The ASU science library has some neat old books. But they're hours away, and I
can't check books out without a membership ($100?). I was going to buy a copy
of the book I recently previewed from Abebooks.com, but then I thought to
check... they're now owned by Amazon.

[http://Alibris.com](http://Alibris.com) also had what I was looking for, and
is hopefully not tainted. I'm okay with paying an extra $2.

